# Powerline Bandsaw Spares Locator



## Learner Les (12 Jul 2004)

Help please :? 
I have been given a small bandsaw (4 inch max height of cut ?). It's label sayes that it is a Powerline, model BK 1. The motor runs but the drive belt is missing. Anyone know anything about these machines and where can I get a drive belt ?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jul 2004)

Hi Les

Sorry, never heard of this particular bandsaw but Charwood used to sell a 4" bandsaw I think. Might be worth contacting them

Bets of luck

Cheers

TOny make a


----------



## Adam (12 Jul 2004)

Does it look like this?

I just got one this weekend (£15)  

Haven't got around to posting about it yet - but will later on....

















If so, I'd be A) interested in knowing the answer, as I'd like to get one spare also, and B) could possibly attempt measuring mine if you are really stuck.

Adam


----------



## blurk99 (12 Jul 2004)

Burgess used to do the BK3 - maybe this is part of the same model range? have you looked in the Axminster catalogue? they list common applications of their bandsaw blades

jim

Edit - Adam that's exactly like the BK3 - i think they're 56 1/2 inch blades

2nd Edit... repeat after me thicky jim - drivebelt not bandsaw blade, drivebelt not bandsaw blade.... very thick today folks


----------



## Learner Les (12 Jul 2004)

Thanks Adam,

Yep looks just like yours except older. It's pre Burgess I think, just Powerline. It seems that I am also missing the driving gear on the blade wheel so any ideas from anyone on availability of spares would be gratetfully received.


----------



## Alf (12 Jul 2004)

Ah, I wondered if it was Burgess. I think Record bought them up didn't they? This query comes up every so often in the mags, so I hit the GWW index... Hmm, not as recently as I thought... #63 (Nov 97) is the latest mention it seems, and the advice is to contact Record Power for spares. Prior to that in issue #60 the advice was to contact "Martello Plant" on 01323 461863. But bear in mind this is a few years ago now. :shock: 

Then I bethought me to look on the Record Power forum, and behold:


> HI looking for info in respect of spare parts for my newly aquired (second hand) BK3 MK2 I require (A) power/on off switch (B) side cover clips/fittings
> Any Ideas/Contacts Guys& Gals would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> yogi
> ...


The power of the 'net eh? It's a place to start anyway. 

Adam, I'd say it's a gloat, if I hadn't just read Mark Corke's opinion of them from GWW #60...  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (12 Jul 2004)

blurk99":1mp47dfl said:


> Edit - Adam that's exactly like the BK3 - i think they're 56 1/2 inch blades



:shock:  

Yeah, I've already ordered some new ones - dure-edge 56 1/2 is exactly what the bloke on the phone told me they'd be.



Learner Les":1mp47dfl said:


> Yep looks just like yours except older. It's pre Burgess I think, just Powerline. It seems that I am also missing the driving gear on the blade wheel so any ideas from anyone on availability of spares would be gratetfully received.



I'd been meaning to have a surf around for spare all day, but had forgotten. I don't know of any dealers offhand, but can't believe the belt isn't obtainable, although you might have to lash together a drive pulley for it, by drilling something to size?

Adam


----------



## Adam (12 Jul 2004)

I was going to say I'd posted the same question on the Record forum here:

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/tisql/topi ... &nodes=213

But having re-read ALF's post, I can see it definately is Record - so best bet to give them a ring.

As for it being a bit dodgy? Well, anything with plastic wheels is never going to be fantastic, but for me, it'll tide me over until I have a workshop with sufficient size to warrant a large bandsaw, I won't be cutting anything precision, and they are still in use in schools throughout the country (my school certainly had one, and google search threw up a few educational suppliers which had bandsaw blades for them) which is a testiment to their longevity.

Also, despite the balde being almost rusted through, I managed to get this cut before it snapped! [note I tested it for electrical safety, rubbed down the pitting on the table on the new £2 surface plate - and tried some lubricating wax - it made a major improvement.]






Adam


----------



## DaveL (12 Jul 2004)

Adam,

I do belive that is a double gloat :shock: 

Glad the back is holding up, take it steady moving the machines about, you don't want to go backwards :?


----------



## Adam (12 Jul 2004)

#3 then....  having the P/T delivered tomorrow, along with the Radial Arm drill, and accessory kit for the Tormek - had to wait until the store owners son finished his exams - as I'm still ununable to "help" - although I'm on the mend - and have been lifting beehives, so thats a good sign.

Adam


----------



## Learner Les (13 Jul 2004)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I will contact Record ASAP.
It is not obvious to me how the drive gear should fit to the blade pully. It appears that the pully is held by a circlip and there is no room for a gear. Further investigation is required and then I will try to make a replacement gear. Like Adam I accept the limitations of these machines but it will do until I can save the pennies for a bigger bandsaw and hey, it was free  
Thanks again,
Les.

I would post some pics but don't know how  [/img]


----------



## Adam (13 Jul 2004)

Learner Les":1w886gmw said:


> It is not obvious to me how the drive gear should fit to the blade pully. It appears that the pully is held by a circlip and there is no room for a gear. Further investigation is required and then I will try to make a replacement gear.



I'll try and take a better photo - if I haven't managed it in a couple of days, send me a PM and I'll remember. I'm busy for the next couple of nights.



Learner Les":1w886gmw said:


> I would post some pics but don't know how



Try this link (below), if the worst comes to the worst, PM me, I'll send you my email address, and then you can email me the images, I'll then send you the links to add to a photo.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1991


----------



## Adam (13 Jul 2004)

Here's the reply from Record of their discussion forums.....



RecordPower":38qsyzu6 said:


> The belts and pulley for the BK2 bandsaw are still available and can be purchased from the retail company detailed below who carry spares.
> 
> Little Sheffield Ltd (mail order)
> tel-0125457282
> ...



Hope that helps.

Adam


----------



## Learner Les (13 Jul 2004)

Just spoken to Record (0870-770-1777) who faxed me a parts list. The good news is they have the drive belts in stock (£5.95 + vat + £3 p & p) but the drive gear is moulded as part of the blade wheel and are no longer available. I will have to make something. Any ideas of what to use or any reliable suppliers of suitable plastic gears ?


----------



## Adam (13 Jul 2004)

Learner Les":yjntoblk said:


> Just spoken to Record (0870-770-1777) who faxed me a parts list. The good news is they have the drive belts in stock (£5.95 + vat + £3 p & p) but the drive gear is moulded as part of the blade wheel and are no longer available. I will have to make something. Any ideas of what to use or any reliable suppliers of suitable plastic gears ?



Ahh see I ordered my belts today from "Little Sheffield Ltd" and they said that Record were discontinuing their support of the Burgess BK1, BK2 and BK3, so the lady at Little Shieffied has offered to buy all their remaining stock, and Record are just pricing it up. She said she'd put the price of the drive-gear in (to my order) after speaking to Record today, for finalisation of the price of all the outstanding spares So you may have some luck still, if you contact them.

Should they not be able to source them, I used some very very similar gears from RS for a mini-radar once, and I should be able to get a photo and measure the pitch of the notches on the belt for you.

Adam


----------



## Learner Les (14 Jul 2004)

Record have nil stock of the drive gears and no source so its a measure and hope to buy or make !


----------



## Adam (14 Jul 2004)

Learner Les":1hmxux61 said:


> Record have nil stock of the drive gears and no source so its a measure and hope to buy or make !



Ahh, the women at Little Sheffield didn't make it exactly clear if the gears were stock items, or items expected from Record, I got the impression that all the parts at Record have been boxed up, ready to deliver to them, so that all Record Inventorys are marked up as zero now. (i.e. that doesn't mean to say the Little Sheffild don't already have them, or will actually get some.)

Adam


----------



## Learner Les (14 Jul 2004)

On closer inspection it appears that the drive belt must go around the blade pully (underneath the blade ? :shock: ) as the motor mounted drive gear is on the same plane as the blade pully and not in line with a potentially missing drive gear mounted on the centre of the blade pully.(as in Adams pic)
This probally makes no sense but the pics might help.








Anyone any ideas pleeeeeeeeeese.


----------



## Adam (14 Jul 2004)

Is the best shot I have available (I'm at work). I've written myself a note to take some better pictures tonight - I'll post either late tonight, or early tomorrow if that helps.

Adam

Although not obvious, the bandsaw can run at two speeds, the configuration I have is high speed or you can get a lower speed. In either case, the pulley belts that arrived this morning that I ordered - have the following details:

"Fenner Timing Belt" - "Made in England" "190XL" "037" and "4 341DS" (on the long belt for low speed use)

and....

"Fenner Timing Belt" - "120XL037" and "7 272DS" (on the short belt for high speed use)

I found this link on them

http://www.fennerprecision.com/trapezbelts.phtml#2

So it would appear they are an "off-the-shelf" item, I'll take some photos, and measurements tonight for you (maybe tomorrow latest!


----------



## Learner Les (14 Jul 2004)

Thanks Adam, your pic is clear enough. What has confused me is that my motor drive gear does not stick out far enough to align with a drive gear on the outside of the big pully !


----------



## Adam (14 Jul 2004)

I edited my post above to include some numbers, it may be that if you remove the screw you can add in a "cog" and screw it back together - or maybe low speed is the only option. I've spent so little time using it, I can't remember now what it looks like inside. Perhaps it just broke off on yours?

Adam


----------



## Noel (14 Jul 2004)

Just a further footnote. Adam has mentioned Fenner as the manufacturer of the drive belt in question. Some time ago I was trying to source a link belt for my tablesaw. For those not familiar a link belt has several advantages over the usual rubber type drive belt: the belt can be fitted by disconnecting the links, the belt lenght can be shortened or lenghtened by adding or removing links, link belts have no "memory" unlike the standard rubber belt that can "set" into an oval shape when under tension when the machine is not in use and this can lead to a transmission vibration and lastly link belts offer less noise and vibration.
Anyway, back to main topic. Fenner products can be sourced from
www.wyco.co.uk who have plenty of branches around the UK.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Learner Les (15 Jul 2004)

I think that the BK1 is a single (low) speed machine. Where does the belt fit for the lower speed on your BK2 ? Does it fit around the blade pully ? If so then it must run either under or alongside the blade !


----------



## Adam (15 Jul 2004)

Learner Les":2ivcb3pb said:


> I think that the BK1 is a single (low) speed machine. Where does the belt fit for the lower speed on your BK2 ? Does it fit around the blade pully ? If so then it must run either under or alongside the blade !



Here's some photos which should make everything clear (OK, perhaps not, but it should give you a good start!

Click on the images to bring them to a larger size

OK the basic setup...





_click on image for larger view_[/code]

Removing the screw on the wheel showed the gear was an integral moulded part.




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

The cog/pulley is held on by a small screw. Please ignore the state of my screwdriver - it's my "Paint-stirrer" - I couldn't find anything I needed as A) It was late when I took these pics, and B) My workshop is full of nuerous deliveries at the moment.




_click on image for larger view_[/code]


Just a general picture...




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

and another....




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

It's not very clear but there is a metal "pin" going through to stop the pulley slipping.




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

Might be slightly easier to see in this picture...




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

More pictures...




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

So if you can't get the parts - and are making it yourself, heres a few bits to help.....

Diameter of the cog = approx 35mm




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

With a vernier...




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

Motor pulley, outside flange (28mm?)




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

And internally, measured on vernier, actual cog diamter




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

A guess at the frequency of the teeth




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

I reckon thats 10 notches and spacings = ~5mm each? (0.2"?). I'll let you decide/check!




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

The teeth are not square, each side is "sloped" they are about 2.27mm at the base




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

And at the top...




_click on image for larger view_[/code]

Hope that helps, it makes a bit more sense if you click the link above the belt manufacturer. All these measurements are a bit "ropey" in so much as it's quite hard to accurately measure rubber belts!

I'll look up the part numbers in RS of the similar parts I have bought previously.

I'll also send you the link to the directories which I have all the pictures in, in case you want to view the ones I missed out this post.... 

Hope that helps...

Adam


----------



## ike (15 Jul 2004)

Les,

Just a thought but maybe worth getting another old saw for the spares?. Does this look the same model http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20791&item=4313161477&rd=1

Ike


----------



## Adam (15 Jul 2004)

Right the parts I've used before are available from http://rswww.com

(note no www. in the URL)

Then in my catalogue they sell "Classical Timing" pulleys - "XL 037" series, which are about when I'd expect - they also sell a range of belths on "5mm pitch" to suit them. Pulleys are about £3 to £10 each depending on size/material. Unfortunately, RS don't take private orders, so although you can buy with a credit card, you need someone with a company name who has an account. If you get really stuck, you can get me to sort out purchase, provided you send me the money"

They are on RS Catalogue 5, page574.

Part numbers like... (a random couple of belts and pulleys in the series)

359-8597
359-8718
350-8327
350-8125

Adam


----------



## Alf (15 Jul 2004)

asleitch":3bnymf11 said:


> Unfortunately, RS don't take private orders, so although you can buy with a credit card, you need someone with a company name who has an account.


Is this a recent thing, Adam? 'Cos I've done a private order from them in the past.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (15 Jul 2004)

Dunno, I _thought _private orders weren't allowed - perhaps that is trade counters? - rules of planning permission means it can't serve retail customers? I knew Farnell were OK for private orders, but always thought RS needed an account number?

Adam


----------



## Alf (15 Jul 2004)

Could be it's okay just via mail order then. I do have an account number, but it was a simple matter of registering just like 99% of all the other sites. :roll: Can't recall, but maybe I made up a company name? "Alf Enterprises" or summat! :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (15 Jul 2004)

"To collect from a Trade Counter you must be a legitimate trading company.

Please bring proof of company status when you collect your order. 
"

Maybe thats what I confused with....

Adam


----------



## Learner Les (15 Jul 2004)

First of all many, many thanks Adam for the trouble you have gone to. Once again the helpfulness of this forum and its members is outstanding.
I now have doubts that the BK1 is the same as your BK2. The cog on the BK1 motor appears to be permanently fixed to the motor shaft and does not appear to have been shortened in any way. This means that a belt running on it aligns with the blade pulley and not with a cog on the outside of the pulley (the lower picture in my earlier posting shows this) so if I make or buy a cog and fix it to the pulley (as in Adams BK2) then the belt will not line up. My pulley is held by a circlip, the screw slot shown is on the end of the pulley axle to facilitate its removal.
My options are:
1. Make or buy a cog for the pulley and a longer gog for the motor.
2. Find a BK1 and copy or steal the drive cogs.
3. Give up and save my pennies for a newer bandsaw. :? 
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## wineprovider (8 May 2013)

Go to ebay item number.....200571138649.....
I`ve just bought one.
Hope you get what you want.
Regards to all,
wineprovider


----------



## thomvic (8 May 2013)

Wineprovider - did you spot the date on the post you responded to?

Richard


----------



## wineprovider (8 Jul 2013)

Little Sheffield no longer hold any spares for the Burgess bandsaws.

Just rang them.................8/7/2013.
Hope this helps.
Regards,
Martyn


----------

